# Ufermatte von Naturagart



## bocki91217 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ufermatten von Naturagart gemacht?

Ich wollte gerne die Teichränder meines neu angelegten Folienteiches kaschieren.

Es wäre gut wenn jemand mir helfen könnte!

Herzlichen Dank.

Viele Grüße
bocki91217


----------



## Andreas1306 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ufermatte von Naturagart*

Hallo Bocki,

ich persönlich kann die nur weiterempfehlen. 
Die wächst völlig zu sodaß Du da nach einiger Zeit nichts mehr davon siehst.
Ich habe die jetzt auch genommen, sh. Bilder:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2613

Du mußt nur darauf achten, dass Du die richtige Breite nimmst. Soll heißen, wenn z.B. Deine erste Stufe eine Tiefe von 40 cm hat, wirst Du mit einer Mattenbreite von 60 cm nicht hinkommen. Die muß ja schließlich noch über den Uferwall gezogen werden und im Wasser muß die auch noch auf der ersten Stufe beschwert werden damit die nicht auftreibt. Also in dem Fall müsstest Du die Matte mit einer Breite von 120 cm nehmen.
Saatgut kannste bei Naturagart auch kaufen.
Also mein Fazit, nicht ganz so billig, aber ich würde sie immer wieder kaufen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ufermatte von Naturagart*

Hallo,

ja.. habe ich und einige andere auch.
Was genau interessiert Dich denn? 
Ich habe in der Suche mal Ufermatte eingegeben...und stelle gleich ein paar Threads hier rein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017/?q=ufermatte
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1110/?q=ufermatte
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1014/?q=ufermatte
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1015/?q=ufermatte
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2220/?q=ufermatte
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1361/?q=ufermatte
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1163/?q=ufermatte
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1382/?q=ufermatte

Leider weiß ich nicht, was genau Du wissen möchtest ......  :?


----------



## bocki91217 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ufermatte von Naturagart*

Hallo Andreas & Annett,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Herzliche Grüße

bocki91217


----------



## Dr.J (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ufermatte von Naturagart*

Hallo,

kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Habe selbst sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht. Wichtig ist die korrekte Verlegung, damit sie nicht wie ein Docht wirkt.


----------

